# Trip plans



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

This may apply more to some than others but who tells someone where they are going in their kayak and when they plan to return?

It is something I've become complacent about in recent times, particularly when going to the same local spots day in day out. In reality, if I were to not return, my wife wouldn't have a clue where I was, or if she did, she wouldn't know how to get there. Some places are accessed through private property so just knowing that I'll be in the Burdekin River doesn't tell anyone exactly where or how to get to the water where I am.

When going to new areas I mark a track on a goggle earth map and leave it behind for reference. I'm now thinking I should make up some "McMaps" of my favorite spots (different arms of creeks etc) which I can just leave on the table along with a few notes on return times. This would help plan a rescue if the unthinkable happened and make a search party's job a whole lot easier.

Does anyone have a system they use for telling people what their trip plans are and hoe many do it as a matter of habit? I know I'm pretty slack and it's probably an issue worth reminding ourselves about.


----------



## GT79 (Mar 4, 2011)

If I leave before the Wife is awake I leave a note on the kitchen bench with launch point, area to be fished and approx. return time, but not to the extent of maps.
I guess if I were going to more remote areas as you get to that would be a smart idea.
I've seen and been involved in some nasty incidents on the water, and believe me it's very comforting to know that someone will soon be missing you AND have an idea where to start looking if they need to.

GT79


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

GT79 said:


> ...I've seen and been involved in some nasty incidents on the water, and believe me it's very comforting to know that someone will soon be missing you AND have an idea where to start looking if they need to. GT79


Agreed, X 3.

Bit like seat belts. It makes it easier for the ambos to find the body.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I thought you were going fishing today Con?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> I thought you were going fishing today Con?


I did. The hurriedly scrawled note left I left on the table reminded me that it's something I've become lax about. Everyone is usually asleep when I leave of a morning ( some still are when I return!) and I'd like to think they can easily send out a search party if I haven't returned, hard to do if I'm not letting them know where I'm headed.

Oh yes, undersized barra and a cattie.


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I would probably do better for my safety to tell my son in law where & when etc, my Mrs just doesn't have a clue about the places i go to. If it ain't a Westfeild Shoppingtown, shes rooted.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

I tell SWMBO roughly where I'll be and what time I should be back on shore - if late she rings and when back on shore i ring her
however after seeing my mates spot tracker 2 I think I'll be investing in one myself

one of my mates did an adventure ride ( motor cycle ) I think he traveled though every state on the trail ride
they had to carrie a spot tracker 2 these give off a postion though a GSP system to spot trackers sight
by using a pass word a map just like goole earth with an arrow spots your position any where in the world with in a couple of meters

seams good value to me for the price of the unit and the monitoring fee


----------



## Bandy (Jul 27, 2011)

I always try to give my missus a time I will be heading home and try to give her a land based location of close to where I will be. Plus I try give her a ring most times when I reach a destination if I can to tell her where I am.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

If you have an iPhone and wont be out of mobile range and you give the wife the password she can see where you are on a detailed map. I get the point that if you are in range she can call but in case you are incapacitated and your mobile is not you can be located.

I set it up on the wife's without telling her and when I called her I asked why she was at that particular shop......she changed the password.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

my plan is to have a map in my office - i will put a pin (or series of) in the map so thw wife and family always know where i am headed
the phone is the other option


----------

